# Myvacationclub.com is down ?



## MALC9990 (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been unable to log into Myvacationclub.com as an owner for 24 hours now. Anyone else having the same problem. No message screen or anything just - a NOT FOUND screen.


----------



## kah1234 (Apr 10, 2011)

MALC9990 said:


> I've been unable to log into Myvacationclub.com as an owner for 24 hours now. Anyone else having the same problem. No message screen or anything just - a NOT FOUND screen.



I just had the same problem.


----------



## alexb (Apr 10, 2011)

*my-vacationclub.com*

Ihave been having the same problem since friday.


----------



## wvacations (Apr 10, 2011)

5:00am PDT  and no problem logging in to My-vacationclub.com.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 10, 2011)

9am eastern and I just logged in. Must be ok now.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 10, 2011)

MALC9990 said:


> I've been unable to log into Myvacationclub.com as an owner for 24 hours now. Anyone else having the same problem. No message screen or anything just - a NOT FOUND screen.





Actually, I noticed the same problem yesterday and thought nothing of it.  Went back in this morning to do some research and everything is running just fine using Firefox.

You may have a problem accessing the sight if you use Safari.

Have a great Sunday!



.


----------



## Dewnay (Apr 10, 2011)

With IE8, I get the error message "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage".

However, Firefox works fine.


----------



## Clark (Apr 10, 2011)

The site was probably just busy making my (successful) reservation. 

:=)


----------



## welshhope (Apr 10, 2011)

Its been like that in the UK since satirday morning and continues to be down.


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 11, 2011)

It is now Monday AM in the UK and STILL myvacationclub.com is DOWN.  The site has now been down for 48 hours for access from the UK. I will have to call and make a complaint !


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 11, 2011)

MALC9990 said:


> It is now Monday AM in the UK and STILL myvacationclub.com is DOWN.  The site has now been down for 48 hours for access from the UK. I will have to call and make a complaint !





I just logged on using firefox--it was fine


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 11, 2011)

ilene13 said:


> I just logged on using firefox--it was fine



I do not think that this is a browser issue - I am running the latest version of IE and up until the weekend there was never a problem with the browser. It seems to be a geographical issue  - no access for owners in the UK.


----------



## kjd (Apr 11, 2011)

Just tried (12:37pm Eastern) using Firefox and the site won't load.  Don't know what the problem is.


----------



## ukswift88 (Apr 11, 2011)

Still can't acccess website in UK

Does anyone have the toll free number to contact MVCI in uk?

thanks


----------



## NJMOM2 (Apr 11, 2011)

You are Calling From... Please Dial 
UNITED KINGDOM         00 800 8855 6677


MVCI Local Office Information 
Marriott Vacation Club International 
4700 Cork Airport Business Park 
Kinsale Road 
Cork, Ireland 
Fax: 001 407 529 2300 
 Hours of Operation 
Monday - Friday 8 a.m. - 8 p.m. (Local Irish Time) 
Saturday 10 a.m. to 2 p.m. (Local Irish Time) 
Sunday Closed


----------



## ukswift88 (Apr 11, 2011)

NJMOM2 said:


> You are Calling From... Please Dial
> UNITED KINGDOM         00 800 8855 6677
> 
> 
> ...



thanks!   while I was on the phone wit them I reported the error message on the website - the agents was unaware of the problem - and was able to access the site from her pc but will report to a supervisor


----------



## ocdb8r (Apr 11, 2011)

I think it's browser related.  I can get it with older versions of Firefox and IE, any of the current versions seem to get the error.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 11, 2011)

ocdb8r said:


> I think it's browser related.  I can get it with older versions of Firefox and IE, any of the current versions seem to get the error.



I have the newest version of firefox.


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 11, 2011)

ilene13 said:


> I have the newest version of firefox.



I just installed both Firefox and Safari. 

Firefox - cannot access My-vacationclub.com (neither can IE8) however Safari will let me log in but cannot do anything after that point.

So looks like a Browser issue for both IE8 and Firefox - shame there are the only two supported browsers.


----------



## welshhope (Apr 12, 2011)

Just called customer services in CORK thats a poitless 19 minutes of my life I won't get back! 
No further forward still can't log on!


----------



## welshhope (Apr 12, 2011)

just sorted it myself I set my internet exporer settings to include TLS 

Tools
Internet connections
Advanced
ensure TLS is included

Happy holidays......


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 12, 2011)

welshhope said:


> just sorted it myself I set my internet exporer settings to include TLS
> 
> Tools
> Internet connections
> ...



I was about to post that I had also called Owner Services in Cork and now they recognised that there was a problem and that they had called "Tech Support" to get the problem looked into.

The question is - why do we need to tick the TLS box (It is about reporting unsafe WEB sites to Microsoft ??)

Ah well - now it works so that is one issue resolved.

Thanks for the advice to Welshhope


Added for completeness of response - I actually had to tick the TLS 1.2 box in the Security section uinder the Advaqwnced Tab to get it to work.


----------



## Shirtman (Apr 18, 2011)

I have not been able to see the site for two days.  From these comments it's probably their problem not mine.


----------



## gblotter (Apr 18, 2011)

Shirtman said:


> I have not been able to see the site for two days.  From these comments it's probably their problem not mine.


I can access www.my-vacationclub.com using Internet Explorer without any problem.


----------



## iamnotshopgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

I have not been able to access the site for almost a week now. I recently downloaded IE9, recieved an MS update and imported all my favorites. Sites which I could always open with the prior version. I can open some sites...but can not navigate through the pages. Other sites just don't open period. I can gain access using another computer, my Mac Book Pro, but access is limited as some functions are not compatible. I do not have a TLS button (really not sure what that is) in advance setting in the new IE9. I would also guess that it is a box that i need to check off but my computer knowledge is limited. Any help or suggestions to try would be helpful.

bob


----------



## DCBoy (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't been able to connect to the site from two separate computers for several days now using Internet Explorer. Don't think that any changes were made to my computers. However, I discovered that I am able to connect to the site and navigate the site using Google Crome.


----------



## iamnotshopgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

DCBoy said:


> I haven't been able to connect to the site from two separate computers for several days now using Internet Explorer. Don't think that any changes were made to my computers. However, I discovered that I am able to connect to the site and navigate the site using Google Crome.



Downloaded Google Crome...have access to site.......thank you. It has to be a problem with the new version of IE9.

bob


----------



## aka Julie (Apr 18, 2011)

I use IE8 and have not been able to get on for over a week.  Does Marriott really care?!?


----------



## davidn247 (Apr 18, 2011)

aka Julie said:


> I use IE8 and have not been able to get on for over a week.  Does Marriott really care?!?



Safari works quite well.... except on my iPad.


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 19, 2011)

davidn247 said:


> Safari works quite well.... except on my iPad.



For users of IE8 and IE9 - I have found that you need to make a change to your IE options to get My-Vacationclub.com to work,

Changes as follows:

Tools
 Internet connections
 Advanced
 Tick the TLS 1.2 box

This is Microsoft's Transport Layer Security.

It seems to me that about 10 days ago MVCI made some sort of change to the site that affected some or all IE users. I was using IE8 at that time and had to make the above change - since then I moved to IE9 and the TLS 1.2 is still required.


----------



## aka Julie (Apr 19, 2011)

MALC9990 said:


> For users of IE8 and IE9 - I have found that you need to make a change to your IE options to get My-Vacationclub.com to work,
> 
> Changes as follows:
> 
> ...




I made the above change and I still can't log in.  Using IE8.  BTW mine showed TLS 1.0.

Oh well, I have everything booked for next year so really don't need to get on their website for anything important.


----------



## iamnotshopgirl (Apr 19, 2011)

aka Julie said:


> I made the above change and I still can't log in.  Using IE8.  BTW mine showed TLS 1.0.
> 
> Oh well, I have everything booked for next year so really don't need to get on their website for anything important.



Made the same change as above no luck. I did a little searching last night and found I can navigate through pages if I can open up a site. There is a "compatibility button" in the address bar on IE9 on the right side should be three in (next to refresh button) looks like a page torn in half. If this button appears on the site address you can click on it and it automatically will search for a compatible browser IE setting. Click it once and you will not have to do it again when you go on the site. Allows you to go through all the sites pages that were otherwise inaccessible. Since you can not open the home page of MVCI the compatibility button does not appear and you will continue to get the error mesg. I will be working on that at some point today and maybe IE will get that TLS 1.2 update and it will solve the problem.


----------



## mlfrancis (Apr 19, 2011)

*make the change, it works*

I've been having difficulty for over a week now ... just saw this thread ... make the change that is recommended for "TLS 1.2" ... be sure to hit "apply", then save.....it works.


----------



## gblotter (Apr 19, 2011)

MALC9990 said:


> For users of IE8 and IE9 - I have found that you need to make a change to your IE options to get My-Vacationclub.com to work,
> 
> Changes as follows:
> 
> ...


I have no problems accessing my-vacationclub.com using Internet Explorer 9 (TLS 1.2 box not checked).


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 19, 2011)

aka Julie said:


> I made the above change and I still can't log in.  Using IE8.  BTW mine showed TLS 1.0.
> 
> Oh well, I have everything booked for next year so really don't need to get on their website for anything important.



Try upgrading to IE9 which is now available for free download from Microsoft and then try again TLS 1.2 or TLS 1.0 should work.


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 19, 2011)

gblotter said:


> I have no problems accessing my-vacationclub.com using Internet Explorer 9 (TLS 1.2 box not checked).



I just unchecked the TLS 1.2 box and then tried My-Vacationclub.com - and it fails. Still using IE9. Rechecked the box and it works.


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI (Apr 19, 2011)

*Still Can't Access MVCI*

I just upgraded to IE9, made sure the TLS1.0 block was checked (I still don't show TLS1.2 on the upgrade), and still can't access my-vacationclub.com.  Really frustrated!


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 19, 2011)

LUV2TRVL2HI said:


> I just upgraded to IE9, made sure the TLS1.0 block was checked (I still don't show TLS1.2 on the upgrade), and still can't access my-vacationclub.com.  Really frustrated!



Try some of the more usual things - clear the cache, delete temp files etc. Failing that try downloading FIREFOX and see if you can get that to work.


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 19, 2011)

MALC9990 said:


> Try some of the more usual things - clear the cache, delete temp files etc. Failing that try downloading FIREFOX and see if you can get that to work.



This is getting really strange - I just tried FIREFOX and that does not work.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmmm, I've been checking every day and don't seem to be having the same problems as you all.  FWIW, I can get in and am able to click through most everything - including the "Check Availability" button with links to my Weeks - with Safari version 5.0.4. and Firefox / 3.6.13.  (But with Safari the same old pop-up is there saying the "reservations and enrollment areas are not compatible with Safari or Google Chrome.")


----------



## DCBoy (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, I'm finally able to get back onto the Marriott website. This is what I did:

Changed the security settings as mentioned above (mine was listed as 1.0);

Hit Apply;

Restarted my computer;

Did a new search of the Marriott website from the browser;

Went to the website; and then

Used that link as a replacement on my favorites list.

Please Disregard - STILL NOT WORKING


----------



## Art (Apr 19, 2011)

*IE 9 Compatibility Issues*

If you  are having problems with  sites not loading  via IE 9, it is a  known  problem.  Here  is what  Microsoft  recommends:

"Some websites may have been designed for earlier versions of Internet Explorer which may lead to these sites being incompatible with Internet Explorer 9. To help deal with this problem, Internet Explorer includes a Compatibility View button. Toggling the Compatibility View button causes the Internet Explorer to identify itself as if it were Internet Explorer 7, as well as render web pages mostly the same as IE7 would. The Compatibility View button is present in the IE9 address bar. Compatibility View still causes the browser to report itself and render web pages like IE7 would.

 For additional information on compatibility view in Internet Explorer 9, visit the following link:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/internet-explorer/products/ie-9/features/compatibility-view  "

I don't know if it works;  I don't have IE 9 loaded  since I primarily use Firefox.

BTW, I have had no problems with the MVCI  site the  past week using either IE  8 or Firefox 3.6.16  to access  it.  I just  confirmed  that 10 minutes ago when started  reading  this topic.

Art


----------



## Mahou (Apr 19, 2011)

*works fine*

I have IE9 and could not access the site either. 

I followed Mac9990´s advice and bingo, it works fine

I did click all of the TLS options


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 19, 2011)

Mahou said:


> I have IE9 and could not access the site either.
> 
> I followed Mac9990´s advice and bingo, it works fine
> 
> I did click all of the TLS options



I unchecked the TLS 1.2 box and the site is immediately NOT accessible. The following information is then available under "More Information"

•Internet connectivity has been lost.
•The website is temporarily unavailable.
•The Domain Name Server (DNS) is not reachable.
•The Domain Name Server (DNS) does not have a listing for the website's domain.
•There might be a typing error in the address.
•If this is an HTTPS (secure) address, click Tools, click Internet Options, click Advanced, and check to be sure the SSL and TLS protocols are enabled under the security section.

Now My-Vacationclub.com IS a secure site since it is where owners log in. So this is why I check the TLS 1.2 box as recommended above.


----------



## Art (Apr 19, 2011)

Mahou said:


> I have IE9 and could not access the site either.
> 
> I followed Mac9990´s advice and bingo, it works fine
> 
> I did click all of the TLS options



To keep up with everyone and  see what all the excitement is about, I downloaded IE 9 and installed it on my computer which is running 64 bit Windows 7 Professional.

All my favorites and stuff transferred over, so I just clicked on my MVCI bookmark which goes to the log-in page. I signed on with no problem and wandered around the site and ran into no glitches. I never  even looked  at  the  TLS settings until about a minute  ago. Only TLS 1.0  is  checked on my computer.

Further reading says that while IE 9 does not support Windows XP, it does support Windows Vista. Something to look forward to in the future, IE 10 will not support Windows Vista.

Art


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well it is obvious that My-Vacationclub.com is not down but something weird is going on for some owners who try to login. It started happening to me on IE8 and I tried to use Firefox - neither worked. I was able to get IE8 to work by checking TLS1.2 box but I still cannot get Firefox to load the site.

Since then I have installed IE9 and the TLS 1.2 box needs to be checked to get the site to work. 

So I am OK but I am still mystified as to what caused the problem and why it works for some without the TLS box being checked and why some can get Firefox to work and I cannot get it to work.


----------



## TF865 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you TUG friends - I had not been able to log in, but using some of the suggestions you all have made, I am now up and running again.  I can honestly say I am not sure what I did because I am not that computer saavy but I screwed around with it enough to get it to work - so thanks!!


----------



## iamnotshopgirl (Apr 20, 2011)

OK this took me a while to figure out but I have found the solution for IE9 USA. There is NO TLS 1.2 stateside. If you are having problems with IE9 take the following steps:



Tools
Internet connections
Advanced
Tick the TLS 1.0 box
Tick the  Use SSL 3.0
UNTICK (leave blank box) Use SSL 2.0

Remember you "compatibility button" in the address bar I clicked on it once I accessed the MVCI site but I probably did not have too.


bob


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 20, 2011)

What worked for me (in the last week or two I have been having difficulty with a number of sites including Marriott) is to go to Tools  and click on "Compatibility View Settings" and add the main website, then refresh.


----------



## DCBoy (Apr 20, 2011)

Iamnotshopgirl: Just followed your instructions and IT WORKED!

Thanks much!


----------



## NboroGirl (Apr 20, 2011)

*Thank You*

Thank you everyone who solved this issue for me.  I complained about this problem last week when I couldn't access the resort maps, which are links to my-vacationclub.com pages.  I tried IE9 and Firefox on 2 different computers to no avail.  I WAS able to get to the site using my husband's laptop, which is running Windows 7 vs. Vista.  I reported the problem to Marriott who said they were looking into the problem.  A week went by and nothing happend and I still couldn't access the site until I read this thread.  I followed the instructions from IamNotShopGirl and lo & behold it works now!

Thanks!


----------



## aka Julie (Apr 20, 2011)

iamnotshopgirl said:


> OK this took me a while to figure out but I have found the solution for IE9 USA. There is NO TLS 1.2 stateside. If you are having problems with IE9 take the following steps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the solution that finally worked for me eventhough I'm using IE8.

It is pretty pathetic customer service when TUG addresses the problem and figures out a solution before MVCI.  Their website problems continue to amaze me when they last for weeks at a time.  Remember the fiasco regarding not being able to pay maintenance fees on-line.:annoyed:


----------



## equitax (Apr 20, 2011)

*Marrisoft Browser Required*

I'm order to access my-vacationclub.com, you are now required to use the new Marrisoft browser. This can be ordered from the VOA for a low monthly add on to your ownership.  owners who bought their current holdings direct from mvci can obtain the browser at a special intro price of $695. Owners whose holdings were purchased on the resale market prior to 06/20/10 may purchase the upgrade for $1495. Owners who acquired their interest post 6/20 external to MVCI cannot upgrade, and cannot access my-vacationclub.com. Eventually, they will not be able to use their vacation club either (because really, it's ours)


Post 6/20 resale owners will be invited to contact owner services using a dedicated 900 number. Toll charges apply.
:hysterical:


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 20, 2011)

equitax said:


> Marrisoft Browser Required



HAHAHAHAHAHAaaahahaha!!  Love it!  :hysterical:


----------



## pspercy (Apr 21, 2011)

_Originally Posted by *iamnotshopgirl* 
OK this took me a while to figure out but I have found the solution for IE9 USA. There is NO TLS 1.2 stateside. If you are having problems with IE9 take the following steps:
Tools
Internet connections
Advanced
Tick the TLS 1.0 box
Tick the Use SSL 3.0
UNTICK (leave blank box) Use SSL 2.0_

Excellent, solved the problem when using XP & IE8 here, thank you


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 22, 2011)

*And so the Plot thickens*

Having started this thread and as a result got a solution to my problem - I thought I would go and do some techie investigating as to what was actually causing the problem.

So I un-ticked the TLS box in the Advanced settings for my IE9 browser. My thinking was that I would recreate the error and spend some time trying to work out what was causing the problem. 

Well I did that and the problem did not occur. So for me the problem has gone away.

I am back with the same original settings - just on IE9 rather than on IE8.

Not only that but FIREFOX is working now - I can access My-Vacationclub.com from FIREFOX also. Now that I never did get to work until just now.


----------



## Mamianka (Apr 22, 2011)

tfranklin said:


> Thank you TUG friends - I had not been able to log in, but using some of the suggestions you all have made, I am now up and running again.  I can honestly say I am not sure what I did because I am not that computer saavy but I screwed around with it enough to get it to work - so thanks!!




I use Firefox - and also run IE8.  Last night - nothing from either.  This morning (12 hours later) - all fine.  This will change again I am sure - apparently this has nothing to do with our machines, and everything to do with Marriott.  I can still get in from the OLD MVC site http://marriott.com/vacationclub - but not the same features, etc.  Also had problems getting into II - that's Ok now, too.  All of us that are conspiracy believers, raise your hand . . . .


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 22, 2011)

Mamianka said:


> I use Firefox - and also run IE8.  Last night - nothing from either.  This morning (12 hours later) - all fine.  This will change again I am sure - apparently this has nothing to do with our machines, and everything to do with Marriott.  I can still get in from the OLD MVC site http://marriott.com/vacationclub - but not the same features, etc.  Also had problems getting into II - that's Ok now, too.  All of us that are conspiracy believers, raise your hand . . . .



I also this morning heard from another Marriott Owner who had been struggling with this problem for the last 10 days on her desktop PC but had no problem with her laptop - both using the same INTERNET access. This morning the desktop started working again !!! The desktop is running XP and IE8 and the laptop is on Windows 7 and IE8.


----------

